

Things All Software Engineers Should Know - braksa
http://blog.braksa.com/2012/08/10-things-all-software-engineers-should-know/

======
thirsteh
Why submit this? Just submit <http://www.computer.org/portal/web/swebok>, or
at least add some commentary.

~~~
EiZei
But then you couldn't put the words ten things in the title.

